# best way to take a kayak on an airplane



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

check the search page its been answered before:

If not:
America West / US airways: 80$ flat fee, one way per kayak. you can wrap it or keep it open. Check the special baggage for details

other airlines:
Wrap your boat and try for a surfboard. There is no garentee. You may get away with it or get caught and not take it.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

dang dude. imagine you couldnt take your kayak. you'd be bumming.


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

Almost happened to me one time. Heres the thing. It all depends on who you run into at the ticket counter that day. I was in line to check my baggage. I wasn't even at the ticket person, when a guy working out the airline came out from behind his little work station. He walk stright up to us, and took one look at our bags (our boats were in boat bags and one of the guys I was with had put surf stickers all over his bag the night befor) and said "Are those kayaks?" to wich I responded NO. They are sit on top surf boards. Need less to say we went throught this whole big ordeal, the manager came out... we missed our flight. But the manager was super nice. She did everything she could to try to help us. FInally she said "You just shouldn't have told us they were kayaks, we would have let you on"!!! Oh my god! Anyway she got us on a different flight on a different airline a few hours later. This airline didn't take kayaks either. But she stright up told them it was a kayak and they said they would take it. It's crazy! It totaly depends on the person you bump into. IF you are goin on an airline that doesn't take kayaks. Morale of the story, anytime I have to fly with a kayak from now on i'm goint to fly united, or american west. I believe they are the one who are willing to take boats at this point.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

I've been told by someone who flys a lot with a kayak to tell them that it is a display for a trade show. He said he has been successful with that method for years. The airlines are careful not to mess with business customers.


----------



## wrob (Aug 18, 2004)

Roof Rack... No, I agree, be friendly, honest, and ready to pay. Calling ahead to get company stance is a good idea too. My last flight to NZ they said no worries under 100 inches. I had a bag, showed up at the airport and had the quickest check through ever!!!, they pulled me out of line, scooted me through, no talk about pay. Most airlines give you the 2 bags + a piece of sporting equipment.


----------



## AdrenalineRush (Oct 18, 2006)

we took a kayak down to baja a couple years ago for spring break, and they didnt really care. of course, it was frontier, and they're usually pretty cool, but then when we got down to mexico it got a little ugly...


----------



## flounderbuoy (Sep 18, 2004)

let me just say that if you are a boater and you want to travel with kayak NEVER BOOK A FLIGHT WITH CONTINENTAL AIRLINES!!!! they are totally lame and i just got told that i wont be able to take my kayak, even though it was well disguised and i told them it was a surfboard, which is allowed. so anywway, boycott these motherfucccers and merry christmas, im going to surf on the beach and not even worry about those silly rivers.


----------



## kayakgawd (Apr 24, 2006)

I just got to chile flying delta. delta states no kayaks whatsoever. when i showed up to check a creek boat play boat and a paddle bag they immediatly said we dont take kayaks. after telling them they were surfboards they ended up charging me $350 for all. expensive but worth it. traveling with kayaks sucks!!! I think i got lucky dont plan on delta taking kayaks.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Just walk up and check them - We got 3 on the same flight to Buenos Aries for $60 - total. I beileve on United. 

What I have learned is not to pack them with anything - your boat - if they are light it will be cheap - if you have a 120# boat full of gear in a sack they will charge you a ton.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

I just got screwed with Continental flying to Ecuador. It didn't seem there was going to be a problem bringing my EZG in a wavesport travel bag but then they said they had a travel embargo that started three days earlier. No oversized baggage at all. If I would have known that I would have flown three days earlier.


----------

